# A wonderful Christmas sermon



## Travis Fentiman (Dec 27, 2014)

For your edification in the things of the Lord, here is a wonderful Christmas sermon.

It was preached on Lord's Day, Dec. 25th, 2011.


A Holy God and Holy Days | Reformed Books Online


----------



## Cymro (Dec 28, 2014)

If only that was the true position held by Protestantism Travis, how
Vital and vigorous we would be as the people of God. May the Lord
use and bless the sermon to the convincing of many.


----------



## FCC (Dec 28, 2014)

Praise the Lord! Thank you for posting that Travis.


----------

